# Best town map layouts



## AidenTheGamer

I wanted to know what the best maps are in New Leaf are and if you're satisfied with your town map.


----------



## Chicha

I personally think it varies among every person. There is no best map. I do notice a lot of people tend to have a preference for maps that have the river going across.

I'm very satisfied with both of my town maps. My main town has a map with the river going across.






Meanwhile, my second town has a different layout.






As long as you're happy with your town maps, that's what matters.


----------



## Altarium

toukool said:


> I personally think it varies among every person. There is no best map. I do notice a lot of people tend to have a preference for maps that have the river going across.
> 
> I'm very satisfied with both of my town maps. My main town has a map with the river going across.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, my second town has a different layout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you're happy with your town maps, that's what matters.



Those are some nice maps! I'd love an eastern beach, looks so much nicer ^^


----------



## Cudon

I can't really say I have a favorite type of map, since I base it based on what I want to do. For example, with Neovi I just wanted to have a lot of space next to or under the townplaza, so I could stick all of my villagers there. So yeah, happy with my maps. Can't really post em rn due to having no access to a 3ds right now.

To add to Toukools response, people also generally want to have a connected beach and retail by the traintracks.


----------



## GalacticGhost

tbh there no real layout that's the best. it depends on what you want for your town really. i really like the layouts both of my towns have, but other people might prefer different ones.

i managed to find a guide showing all the possible layout options here because i couldn't be bothered to take screenshots of both of my town's maps haha. both of my towns' layouts are in the bottom row on the left - lumatown's is c3, while pearlsey's is b6.


----------



## deerteeth

There's not a particular layout I prefer (though I think that the south facing waterfalls are very pretty and I have one in Snowmilk!), but I definitely do like having one beach with a little private island. I find that having two beaches is sort of a hassle and I prefer the one in Shika! :0 Also, the less rocks the better! 
I personally adore my map though!



It seems like a lot of people actually don't like the small strip of land I have one the left, but I think it's cute!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

*Everyone* seems to have a better map than me 
No, I'm not happy with it at all. But it's too late to reset....although I have considered it. Just wouldn't want to lose everything.
I have a section on the top right of my map (can't get a photo on right now) that is impossible to work with. I just put a tiny orchard there but I never go up that end. Is no point. The river is right next to it, it back the railway lines and leads to a cliff....can only get to it by walking all the way around and there's no point because there's nothing to see there....just feels like that whole space is a waste of time


----------



## Altarium

LinkToTheWorld said:


> *Everyone* seems to have a better map than me
> No, I'm not happy with it at all. But it's too late to reset....although I have considered it. Just wouldn't want to lose everything.
> I have a section on the top right of my map (can't get a photo on right now) that is impossible to work with. I just put a tiny orchard there but I never go up that end. Is no point. The river is right next to it, it back the railway lines and leads to a cliff....can only get to it by walking all the way around and there's no point because there's nothing to see there....just feels like that whole space is a waste of time



Oh my god it feels so good to find someone in the exact situation as me, you don't know how relieved I feel right now... I'm also considering resetting, but I'm very far in


----------



## Biscuit_m8

I hated my old map, so I restarted. I now love my town map due to the space I have to work with! The only thing I would change is the train station colour, but oh well, I can't be bothered to care about that


----------



## Foxxie

I have quite a few maps that I am working with (see my sig, I run *many* towns)

I like the maps for all of them and if I remember I will post some pictures... They are all quite different!  Oddly though, I think I prefer my main town, Bevelle, which I picked before I'd ever set foot on an ACNL forum and didn't have a clue what a "good map" looked like... I literally picked one of the first 4  But it is quite an interesting shape (feel free to visit my DA)


----------



## Cudon

LinkToTheWorld said:


> *Everyone* seems to have a better map than me
> No, I'm not happy with it at all. But it's too late to reset....although I have considered it. Just wouldn't want to lose everything.
> I have a section on the top right of my map (can't get a photo on right now) that is impossible to work with. I just put a tiny orchard there but I never go up that end. Is no point. The river is right next to it, it back the railway lines and leads to a cliff....can only get to it by walking all the way around and there's no point because there's nothing to see there....just feels like that whole space is a waste of time


I'm pretty sure I have the exact same situation in Neovi, but I honestly don't mind it. I think it'd make into a pretty secret area that's a bit out of the way. Unfortunately though I have a few rocks there so putting any big pwps is out of the question. Anyway you could make it into a cute little secret area if you'd like, esp if the waterfall is there (It is there for me at least)


----------



## Licorice

My map. I don't know if I love it yet or not.


X's are villagers I am moving out. Black box is where the cafe is going. Gyroid is a bridge I'm building.


----------



## Altarium

Licorice said:


> My map. I don't know if I love it yet or not.
> View attachment 178734
> 
> X's are villagers I am moving out. Black box is where the cafe is going. Gyroid is a bridge I'm building.



I love the placement of the plaza, that's a good map!


----------



## moonbunny

Well, I really like mine, although I'm sure not everyone thinks it's ideal:



What I like about it:

smooth river shape
vertical waterfall
eastern beach
re-tail relatively close to the beach
town hall near the train station
blue town hall (I remodeled it to the zen exterior, but my favourite town hall interior is the blue ones')
native apple

What I don't like about it:

square grass, but I'll be covering most of it up with paths anyway
the town plaza could be a little lower?

I really like it overall. My villager placements probably look a little random, but oh well. I don't mind them. Normally I wouldn't like having villagers so close to the town hall, but the closest one is Ankha. I decided to let her plot there because a) she wasn't plotting in any other areas, and b) I figured that's because she wants to run the whole show.  _I'll let her try_


----------



## Snowfell

I have two maps that are practically perfect for me. I love this river shape more than anything, and prefer when Retail is at the top of the map opposite the train station, and when the plaza lines up perfectly beneath the town hall.

Pemberly has the utility placements I like.





Longborn has the south facing waterfall and Retail in a good spot.





The narrow strip at the top bothers some people when they have a map like this, but it's perfect for hiding a pitfall in the corner since villagers rarely walk up there, and for planting bamboo without it getting too out of control.


----------



## moonbunny

Snowfell said:


> The narrow strip at the top bothers some people when they have a map like this, but it's perfect for hiding a pitfall in the corner since villagers rarely walk up there, and for planting bamboo without it getting too out of control.



I like those narrow strips too, even though I don't have one. I went to a dream town once and saw that they utilized that space by placing their zen bell there and creating a zen pathway leading up to it. I thought it was lovely.


----------



## Snowfell

moonbunny said:


> I like those narrow strips too, even though I don't have one. I went to a dream town once and saw that they utilized that space by placing their zen bell there and creating a zen pathway leading up to it. I thought it was lovely.



That sounds like it would be really pretty! 
In Pemberly I let the bamboo take over around Frobert's house and have the stone tablet nearby. And in Longborn I put a bench next to Apollo's house and surrounded it by trees to give him a private sitting area.


----------



## Foxxie

My town maps as promised 

I love them all and each one is perfect for the towns I have planned (all are WIP apart from Bevelle!)


----------



## tolisamarie

I love my map. I've never seen one I like better than mine! I hope you'll visit my DA.


----------



## MapleSilver

AdrianG001 said:


> I think Waterfall facing towards the south seems to be one of the best Map layout for me. I love the overall graphics environment when using citrix xendesktop from *-REDACTED-* with such an amazing *-REDACTED-*.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Adrian Gates



Don't click on those links. They'll probably wreck your computer. For some reason this user hasn't been banned yet.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyway, since this thread was bumped for some reason, I might as well talk about my favorite map.






Fireleaf is my current town and it is honestly my favorite map that I have ever seen in New Leaf. This is including other people's towns. I am a big fan of ponds, so to have 6 (the max amount) is really nice. The best thing about it is that all the ponds ended up being unique shapes, making the geography that much more interesting. The buildings are also in good locations. Especially the Town Hall which goes great beside my house.


----------



## MasterM64

This is my map (with path system layout [except for some scenic side areas]!) and I have the same town that I started with in 2013! I absolutely love it and I truly have the town of my dreams on it!  I think my favorite part of the town is the fact that the Plaza is at the center of it and I got a nice secluded area for the campsite.  Even though my Dream Address is a bit old (will be updating it in a few days due to recent changes), feel free to check it out below in my signature!


----------



## doodle

I really have come to love my town map. Now, when I first started I was a bit 'meh' on it (there were a couple permanent rocks I didn't like the placement of and such), but I've made it work with what I wanted. So the _meh_ quickly turned into pleased contentment. c: 

Here is my map:




(I used QR codes on the ground and amiibo cards to move villagers into the spots I wanted, which was anywhere in the bottom portion of town.)

Things I particularly like about it:

 My favorite thing about this map is the fact that the Town Hall is RIGHT NEXT to the Festival Plaza, which directly leads into the Campgrounds. When the update happened and I saw that's where they plonked the entrance to the RVs... I was so darn happy. xD
 The right corner the river makes at first was jarring to me, but I've come to appreciate the way it divides the town. First, the right corner made a great spot for my Mayor's house so I could protect it from close, unexpected neighbors at least on two sides. I also like the small portion the river left for a neighborhood below. It looks tiny, but there's a few nooks down there open for PWPs so I can craft the whole bottom portion into a homey space for the villagers while keeping the top generalized and uncluttered.
 I love the fact that my Campsite is also close to the entrance to the Campgrounds. With the ponds around it, I plan to make this top right bit very dense with trees and more natural than other parts of the town. 
 With the villagers all below and the "town center" lined as precisely as I could mange, figuring out the pathing in this town wasn't too difficult.

The only thing that is still "meh" to me about it is the fact that Re-Tail is at the very top of the map, as far away from the beach as possible, so lugging Beetles back and forth can be tedious. However, I don't mind it so much because the location is actually convenient for anything else I use the shop for. Also I do have _a lot_ of ponds (something I didn't think to consider when I chose this map), but at least they are in one generalized spot so it can be worked around. :3


----------



## Coriya

I honestly think it's very nice to have the town tree in the center of town


----------



## Robi

I love having my beach all connected. It's basically essential for me. I try and get a river that gives a wide enough space for both sides


----------



## Beanz

in my opinion the best maps always have retail right next to the train tracks which is common. i picked my map because it was the most aesthetically pleasing to me, i like having my town tree/plaza and town hall right next to each other.


----------

